# Statue of Liberty Bottle



## nhpharm (Jul 22, 2014)

Picked this up the other day...perfect condition.  I've seen the bases but the remainder of them are usually gone or damaged.  This one is perfect!  Patent dates from 1879 and 1885...looks like they were made to commemorate that actual opening of the Statue of Liberty in 1886.  Thought it was pretty cool even though it is not what I normally collect.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice, what did it hold? Was it a decanter?


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not really sure.  It is marked with two patent dates...one of February 18, 1879, which is Auguste Bartholdi's design patent for the actual Statue of Liberty (USD11023).  The second patent date is July 14, 1885 and this is Richard Butler's design patent for the pedestal for the Statue of Liberty (USD16167).  I suspect it was more ornamental than anything else.  It consists of a milk glass bottle as the base, a tin and pewter section marked with "Liberty Enlightening the World", and then a pewter section on the top that is the actual statue.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 23, 2014)

Gary AKA "milkglassbottles" is a member of these forums and knows EVERYTHING about them. Perhaps he will see this and chime in. If not you could PM him, he's a great guy and extremely knowledgeable.      Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 23, 2014)

I saw a show on that and the first thinking was to have it by the centennial but there were so many delays. The dates may mean nothing and you may have to look more at the object.For all I can tell in the pic it could be a 50th anniversary of the statue or something.I will rule out an Avon calling. []Just thinking out loud but it's quite a nice piece no matter.[8|]


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 23, 2014)

They are a known period piece that was released in conjunction with the opening of the statue....there are a few of them around for sure.  The milkglass portion is blown with a ground lip.  You can tell it is a period piece by the "Liberty Enlightening the World", which was Auguste Bartholdi's name for the statue but was not a name that stuck around for long.  Plus for it to reference the original design patents (which only hold a 14 year term) it has to be relatively contemporary to the actual statue. There are a number of similar bottles that were issued around the time of the Columbian Exposition in 1893.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 23, 2014)

botlguy said:
			
		

> Gary AKA "milkglassbottles" is a member of these forums and knows EVERYTHING about them. Perhaps he will see this and chime in. If not you could PM him, he's a great guy and extremely knowledgeable.      Jim


I don't think I've seen Gary on here, Jim, since the blue pages went away. [] Nice bottle. I like it. []  ~Mike


----------



## botlguy (Jul 24, 2014)

I had a note from him not too long ago, I thought it was posted here but it may have been email. Hopefully he still monitors the pages.    Jim


----------

